# Please identify my pleco...



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

I got this pleco when I got the tank. He is getting to big and would like to trade it in if I can or just sell it but I would also like to know what of pleco he is?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Planet catfish has all the info.... start here http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=50


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok a lot to look through there, but I think I got it. Just a common pleco but looks like it may be albino? 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=30978
http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=88


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

That would be correct.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

You are definitely going to want to trade him in! I know you probably already know... But those guys can get huge! I bought mine at a size less than 4 inches and now, in less than a year he is over 9, head to tail! And from what I have read, he can even get much bigger, like twice the current size at least!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually i have seen common plecos 3-4 feet long....can you just imagine how much fun you will have cleaning up his poop.....lol


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Good news is we have a petstore that does take trade ins. I will be calling tomorrow and probably replacing him with something smalled like a bristlenose


----------

